# كم يساوي الطن بالامبير؟؟؟؟



## عمار منصور (26 يناير 2008)

:31:انا مهندس كهرباء في قطاع المقاولات واحتاج دائما ان اعرف كم يساوي الطن بالامبيرات في حالة 1 فاز و3 فاز من اجل اختيار مساحةمقطع الكيبل. ارجوا افادتي بذلك. وشكرا


----------



## hasona8040 (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم معروف ان 
فى حالة 3 فاز 1حصان= 1.5 امبير
فى حالة 2 فاز 1 حصان=4.5 امبير
يعنى انك تعرف ان الوحدة يوجد بها كمبرسر كام حصان تعرف انة ياخد كام امبير على طول
وهذا ما عندى والعلم كلة عند الله


----------



## hasona8040 (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اما بخصوص مساحة الكبل
المعروف ان 
1ملى = 3 امبير
يعنى اعرف ان الوحدة كلة تاخد كام امبير وبعدين احسب مساحة الكبل


----------



## وليد الدوري (15 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ حسونه معلوماتك صحيحه 100%


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (15 فبراير 2008)

معلومة بسيطة
لمعرفة اقصي تيار مسحوب Max Amp

Max Amp = Kw / V

تقوم بتحويل الحصان الي كيلو وات وتقسمة علي الفولت 

أتمني تكون معلومة مفيدة للجميع 
​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
هذه المعلومه لابدد ان تكون دقيقه 
والحصول عليها من المورد لمعدة التكييف حيث يوضح لك قدرة الجهاز بالكيلوا وات وبعد ذلك تستخدم لمعادله 
p=v*i*cosC
ومن هذه المعادله نستخرج التيار ومن اى كتالوج نستخرج مساحه مقطع الكابل


----------



## طلال شعبان (17 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز:- م/ محمد عبدالفتاح
بارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومة الجديدة لى .


----------



## النجفي (18 فبراير 2008)

اخي حسونة انت تقول ان كل (1ملم= 3امبير) لكن كم المسافة (الطول) اي طول السلك .
اخواني هناك جداول وحسابات يمكن من خلالها معرفة مساحة مقطع السلك الذي ينفعنا في العمل .ولاتنسوا كلما كانت المسافة طويلة كلما كان هناك ضياع جزء من (الفولت) 
المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## النجفي (18 فبراير 2008)

اخواني سارسل لكم الجداول الخاصة بحسابات الاسلاك الكهربائية ان شاء الله .
المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## فادي24 (21 فبراير 2008)

ياريت لو يكون في جداول تشرح العلاقة بين طن التبريد وكمية الكهرباء


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (24 فبراير 2008)

اخوان جزاكم الله على هذه المعلومات
بس ياريت تكملون فضلكم وتعطونة معلومات عن كيفية تحديد زاوية الطور؟


----------



## أبوعلىالمصرى (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرآعلى المعلومات ويالايت تكون هناك جداول لحساب قطر السلك مع طوله


----------



## وليد البنا (26 فبراير 2008)

One phase
you can use P = V * I * 0.8
where 
P = kw @ From compressor catalog
V = 220 voltt
:73: 1Kw = 5 A
Three phase
you can use P= V * I *0.8 * root square 3
:73: 1Kw = 2 A ​


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

وليد البنا قال:


> One phase
> 
> you can use P = V * I * 0.8
> where
> ...


 
بارك اللة فيك هذا الكلام سليم مائة بالمائة ويجب يا ااخوانى توخى الحذر فى هذة الحسابات بالنسبة للقدرات الكبيرة فلابد من تواجد كتالوجات المصنع او بليتات الداتا على المعدة نفسها يكون متوفر عليها القدرة الكهربية للمعدة فيجب عمل حسابات دقيقة.


----------



## وليدرمضان (26 أغسطس 2008)

1 طن تبريد =3,5169 كيلو وات
1 طن تبريد =12000 btu
ومن ثم يمكن حساب الامبير من المعادلة 
القدرة (w) = الفولت(220) × الامبير(amp) × معامل القدرة
مثال:
2 طن تبريد =2 × 3,5169
=7,0338 kw 
7033,8 = 220 فولت × الامبير × 0,8
الامبير = 40 تقريبا
والله اعلم.... ونسالكم الدعاء


----------



## التوزري (27 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء
العودة الى القوانين الكهربائة البسيطة واجب و ضروري في مثل هذه الحالات 
الواط على الفولت يعطيك الامبار
قيمة الامبار على اربعة يعطيك مساحة الكابل
مراعات طول الكابل ضرورية و تحسب بقانونها المعلوم يعني اخذ مقاومة الكابل بعين الاعتبار في صورة الطول الغير العادي


----------



## air_con (28 أغسطس 2008)

وليدرمضان قال:


> 1 طن تبريد =3,5169 كيلو وات
> 1 طن تبريد =12000 btu
> ومن ثم يمكن حساب الامبير من المعادلة
> القدرة (w) = الفولت(220) × الامبير(amp) × معامل القدرة
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 

اخي العزيز لايجوز تعويض هذا الرقم بالمعادلة كما قلت واود ان اوضح 
ان هذا الرقم 3.516 هو قيمه واط التبريد وليس واط الكهرباء لان هناك نوعان من الواط المستخدم في اجهزة التبريد والتكييف واط الكهرباء وهو القدرة وواط التبريد الذي يمثل السعة سعة التبريد وهو كل واحد طن يساوي 3.520 واط تقريباااا 
ولمعرفة كم امبير 
يتم الرجوع الى لوحة المعلومات المثبة على الجهاز النيم بليت ومعرفة كم واط يستهلك جهاز التكييف وتعويضه بالمعدلة One phase
P = V * I * 0.8
Three phase
P= V * I *0.8 * root square 3
ومن خلا لها يمكن معرفة قيمه الامبير الذي على ضوئه يتم اختيار سمك السلك 
واخيرا يجب التميز بين واط الكهرباء الذي يمثل القدرة وواط التبريد الذي يمثل السعة 
وشكرااااا جزيلا لكم *


----------



## وليدرمضان (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم
اود التوضيح ماهو الفرق بين واط الكهرباء وواط التبريد؟
علما بان وحدة القدرة الكهربائية = واط
ووحدة القدرة الميكانيكية = واط
وان القانون الاول للثرموديناميكا هوان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم بل يمكن تحويلها من صورة الى صورة اخرى
بمعنى انه يتم تحديد قدرة الكمبورسر بناءا على القدرة الميكانيكية(سعة التبريد) مضافا اليها الفواقد فى الطاقة مثل المنحنيات فى مواسير التبريد والفواقد فى الطاقة الكهربية والفواقد فى الضغوط......


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## فلاح النجفي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخ وليد رمضان حاول ان تفرق بين واط الكهرباء وواط التبريد ( مثلا نقول ان جهاز 3.5 Kw ) وال Kw هو وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية وانا عندي جدول كامل لحساب الكهرباء في حالة 1 فيز و3 فيز لكن انتظر الى ان تصل عدد مشاركاتي 100 مشاركة كي استطيع تحميل المفات وهذا حسب قوانين المنتدى


----------



## ECDL (8 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الافادة في بعض الناس بتقول ان يوجد محرك 24حصن 3 فاز 6 امبير مثلا وايضا يوجد محرك 6 حصان 3 فاز 6امبير ايضا يعني القدرة اختلفت والفولت ثابت والتيار ايضا ثابت يا ريت الافادة بسرعة مع جزيل الشكر الاسم احمد والايميل لمن يعرف الرد ولافادة [email protected]


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 أغسطس 2009)

الفرق بين قدرة الكهرباء وقدرة الميكانيك


قدرة الكهرباء هي التي يتم اخذها من المحرك p=i*v*0.85------1 phase 
p=i*v*1.445------3 phase 
قدرة الميكانيك(قدرة التبريد) هي التي يتم اخذها من المبخر Qe=Hi-He


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء مراجعة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t34288-5.html

والعنوان الاصلي هو 
كيفية تحويل طن التبريد الى قدرة كهربائية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 أغسطس 2009)

ومراجعة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10470.html

تحت عنوان
طن التبريد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي وليد هنالك لبس في الموضوع بالنسبة لك 
اولا لماذا لم تسال عن الطن فهنالك طن تبريد وهنالك طن كتلة 
فكذلك هنالك كيلو وات تبريد وكيلو وات سعة تبريد
مع التقدير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (16 أغسطس 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> الفرق بين قدرة الكهرباء وقدرة الميكانيك
> 
> 
> قدرة الكهرباء هي التي يتم اخذها من المحرك p=i*v*0.85------1 phase
> ...


 
الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس رائد على الكلام الجميل دا :16:


----------



## احمد محمد عيسى (14 يناير 2010)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم
اخونا العزيز يسال عن العلاقة بين طن التبريد والقدرة الكهربائية بالامبير ولم يجبه احد وانا اريد اجابة ايضا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الكيبل المناسب لوحدة التكييف ستجدون موضوعا في كبسولة هندسية معروض الآن في قائمة المواضيع 
و بخصوص العلاقة بين الطن تبريد و الحصان و الكيلوات و الامبير تتحدد من بيانات المنتج ذاته لأن الصانع أدري بما يتطلبه منتجه من قدرة حصانية لمحرك الكمبرسور و كم يحتاج من أمبير اذن الامبير و الحصان ليستا على علاقة مباشرة بالطن تبريد و لو قارنت بين منتجات متطابقة في الطن تبريد و لكن منجيها مختلفون ستجد مفارقات في الامبير و الحصان لوجود عوامل كثيرة تحدثت عنها من ثبل تحكم الموضوع 
و العلاقة بين قياس الكيبل محكومة بطول البعد بين الوحدة و مصدر الطاقة كما افاد الزميل و الهنود لديهم مسطرة قياس قطر الكيبل و فيه خريطة علاقة بين طول الكيبل و قطره


----------



## التوربييني80 (14 يناير 2010)

شو دخل الطن بالأمبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا أنا انسيت الهندسة يا انتو ناسيين حالكم


----------



## waleed almasry (22 يناير 2010)

*حساب الامبير*

1 حصان =9800 بي تي يو /ساعة تقريبا 
مثلا

60000 بي تي يو / 9800 = (6.2 )حصان 

6.2حصان *746 وات =4.63 كيلو وات

4.63*1000 / 380 فولت = ( 12) الامبير

اما عن حساب حجم الكبل طريقة بسيطة جدا 

12 الامبير / 3 = 4 ملي

اتمني اخي الكريم ان اكون افتك والله الموفق


----------



## waleed almasry (22 يناير 2010)

اعتزر لكم يا اخواني علي الخطا في رسالتي السابقة
1 حصان =8500 بي تي يو /ساعة تقريبا 
مثلا

60000 بي تي يو / 8500 = (7.06 )حصان 

7.06حصان *746 وات =5.27كيلو وات

5.27*1000 / 380 فولت = ( 14) الامبير تقريبا 

5.27*1000/230فولت= (22) امبير تقريبا 

اما عن حساب حجم الكبل طريقة بسيطة جدا 

12 الامبير / 3 = 4 ملي

اتمني اخي الكريم ان اكون افتك والله الموفق


----------



## ابوالبدر (22 يناير 2010)

م ر س ي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hassanre (26 يناير 2010)

م. فلاح حسن جزاك الله خير إ ذ لايمكن معرفة مقطع السلك بدون معرفة طوله فإذا كان طول الكيبل طويل نضطر إلى زيادة مقطعه.
م . حسان توفيق


----------



## Farraj3000 (20 مايو 2010)

السؤال ... الطن التبريدي كم يعادل بالكيلو واط الكهربائي ...


----------



## Farraj3000 (20 مايو 2010)

مهندس ميكانيك قال لي بأن كل 4 كيلو واط يعادل طن تبريد ... لكن هذا الرقم مبالغ فيه ... أرجو الإفادة


----------

